# Voice recognition stopped working



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

This 2014 CRUZE with Onstar is about the only device that seems to hear or understand me, and I was a Radio Announcer


----------



## StormyCruze (Apr 10, 2017)

Dana-C said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The other day the voice recognition, on my 13 Cruze, just stopped working? I would say "Call Dad on mobile" the car responds "Dialing 440"!?
> 
> ...


This is currently happening to me as well.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A shot in the dark. Use a helper and try a handsfree phone call. See how the mic sounds. You should be able to place the call on your phone and have it become handsfree. Otherwise, answer an incoming call.


----------

